# Killing Bad Cigar Breath



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

Hi guys,
I originally wrote this article for my scotch and cigar blog, but there's been enough interest that I thought I'd repost it in its entirety here for the fine folks on Puff. There's literally dozens of threads here on "cigar breath cures," so I thought I'd put up something a bit more definitive and complete, based on research done here and elsewhere.
-Luke
---------------

Kyle writes: _What is the best way to eliminate the lingering cigar/pipe taste after a night of smoking? Even when I give a thorough brushing and mouthwash rinse, I find I still wake up with the taste of the cigar or pipe from the night before. Is there something I should be doing immediately after smoking, or is the fact that I don't "enjoy" the lingering taste a sign that maybe smoking is not for me?_

Let me begin by saying that if the post-cigar taste in your mouth is truly bad or revolting, it most likely has to do with what or how you are smoking. There are two things to consider here. Firstly, the quality of the cigar does matter, as does its age. If you've ever smoked a really young Cuban (or any cigar for that matter) you'll know the ammonia and bitter flavors you'll get. Unfortunately, these bad flavors will stay on your palate for days after enjoying (or not enjoying) the cigar. Hence I always say quality over quantity when it comes to cigars. Not only will your smoking time be more enjoyable, but so will the hours to follow. To give some context, I recently enjoyed a well-aged Le Hoyo Du Maire (box date 2001), and despite its small size, it gave a nice 30 minute smoke. An hour later, all that remained on the palate was a gentle sweetness and some earthiness - very pleasant. By the next morning, only the slightest hint remained, and what I could still taste was very pleasant. In contrast, I have occasionally had a cheap cigar that left my palate battered and bruised with bitter and strong flavors staying with me for days.

The second thing to consider is how you're smoking. If you're smoking a toro in 40 minutes, you really need to slow down. For cigarette smokers, it can be hard to learn to slow down, but smoke a cigar too fast and you'll unleash all sort of bitter tars and oils which are not pleasant on the palate at that point nor hours later. Next time you smoke, try keeping the cigar as cool as possible, using an ashtray to let the cigar rest between puffs. Not only will you prevent any bitterness, but your mouth will take much less abuse, and therefore recover much quicker.

OK, so you've tried the above, and are smoking quality cigars slow and cool. Chances are any lingering flavors will be enjoyable, but if you need to get rid of them for any reason (a hot date, for instance), there are a few tricks that really do work. But first, the things that don't work: gum and mints just mask the flavors, and as a result you'll smell like minty smoke. Mmm, there's nothing quite like smelling like grandma's menthol cigarettes&#8230; Most mouth washes also won't cut it (see exceptions below). I've tried Listerine, Crest, and others, and none have any real effect on the lingering cigar taste. I should add here that some people recommend concoctions containing shampoo, but I refuse to put shampoo in my mouth, particularly when there really are some great solutions, as you'll see now.

Before I get to any artificial remedies, let's start with the natural ones. Chlorophyl is a natural breath cleanser; as such, chewing on some parsley will have very positive effects on your breath as well as on how your mouth feels. Citrus also helps - drinking limeade or other citrusy drinks will help kill any lingering flavors. In general, the keys in killing the taste are time and food. If you're smoking your cigars at night accompanied by booze in plenty, then waking up with pasty cigar mouth is to be expected. However, smoke before dinner, drink lots of water (or other non-alcoholic beverage), and the flavours will diminish and pass very quickly. I find in particular both coffee and whisky work to kill tobacco flavors. However, the influence and ability of water to carry any residual toxins from your body can not be understated.

Lastly, if none of the above work, there are some products out there which truly work. The first are mouth washes targeted at smokers. While Targon is probably the most famous, I know many cigar smokers have had much better luck with Smart Mouth. In fact, there's a large thread over at Cigar ****** extolling its virtues, and is in my opinion the best product out there. You can find it on Amazon, or at your nearest drug store. Altadis also makes a product called Cigar Clear, which you can find at most tobacconists. While a common approach is to brush your teeth thoroughly, remember that it is your tongue, cheeks, gums, etc. that contain most of the surface area in your mouth, as such be sure to brush them as well.

In a concise summary,
1) Smoke quality cigars. Smoke them slowly.
2) Eat and drink something afterward.
3) Use some Smart Mouth mouthwash.

All that said, as you smoke more, you'll find you enjoy the lingering flavors more and more, and notice any negatives less and less. And of course, don't forget the easiest way to get rid of stale cigar breath: smoke a new, fresh cigar!

The original post is here.


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

I just use mouthwash after, my wife doesnt complain about my breath after that


----------



## carguy13 (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah, i was my face, brush my teeth and then use listerine mouth wash.

works pretty good.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Not to ignore all the wickedly useful info in the first 2/3 of the article, but I second the thumbs-up for Smart Mouth. That said, there are similar products (BreathRx, e.g.) that claim similar results.

Also: Spry dental gum (or any of the many SUGAR FREE gums) will go long on "covering up" w/o introducing paste or plaque...


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

a tongue scraper works wonders as well.


----------



## budkole (Sep 3, 2008)

RicoPuro said:


> a tongue scraper works wonders as well.


i 2nd the tongue scraper


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

Tongue scraper you say?

You can borrow this onemg:










Thank you for the good post Luke:thumb:

.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

If the wife will let our dogs kiss her after they've been licking their "B&B's" I'm thinkin my cigar breath will be like a dinner mint comparatively. ( hope she doesnt read this or I'm sittin on the bench...again )


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't worry about it. I brush in the morning, after the noon meal and after supper, and go to no extra lengths to get rid of what I consider to be a pleasant taste! 

Scott, it's funny what folks will tolerate and won't, right? My wife is the same way with our blue heeler, Troy. She smooches his ol' dog food eatin', butt lickin', dead animal rollin' face all day but I get a big "you stink!" when I get within 10 yards of her! hahahahaha!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Brush everything! Remember that epithelial tissue can hold thousands of times more bacteria and odor causing elements as tooth enamel. Get the roof, gums and tongue.


----------



## golfguy (Apr 24, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Brush everything! Remember that epithelial tissue can hold thousands of times more bacteria and odor causing elements as tooth enamel. Get the roof, gums and tongue.


I second this. A thorough brushing followed by a curiously strong mint, or two always does it for me.


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

RicoPuro said:


> a tongue scraper works wonders as well.


I'm not sure I've ever used/seen a tongue scraper before. Do they have any impact on your taste buds and palate afterwards? The only real negative of mouthwashes and related products is they always take 10-20 minutes for your mouth to return to normal.


----------



## kutzy33 (Apr 25, 2010)

Mouthwash is the key.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

At my age there is no hope of any love life gong on so I don't do anything.......

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## ThomasHudson (Dec 16, 2009)

There's some odors and tastes you never want to get rid of. I often find there are not long enough periods of time when I'm not smoking a cigar to worry about my oral odor.


----------



## StephenW (Apr 5, 2010)

My experience is that all mouthwashes end up killing the breath but not many get rid of that lingering tobacco taste. Are you guys experiencing the same?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

dajones said:


> Not to ignore all the wickedly useful info in the first 2/3 of the article, but I second the thumbs-up for Smart Mouth. That said, there are similar products (BreathRx, e.g.) that claim similar results.
> 
> Also: Spry dental gum (or any of the many SUGAR FREE gums) will go long on "covering up" w/o introducing paste or plaque...


+100 on smart mouth......

Crest also makes a whitening gum.....


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

StephenW said:


> My experience is that all mouthwashes end up killing the breath but not many get rid of that lingering tobacco taste. Are you guys experiencing the same?


This has definitely been my experience with Crest, Listerine, etc., but SmartMouth is far better. It actually feels different in your mouth. It's worth giving a shot at the very least.


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

I've had good luck using hydrogen peroxide as a mouthwash. Doesn't necessarily eliminate all of the smell or taste, but it works fairly well and is virtually free at the local Sam's.


----------

